# Help on relocation to HK - salary



## anandkh (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello 
I have been offered a role in Hong kong. My wife and me are now saving together around 5000 euros which is equivalent to 57 k HKD. They may not be able to offer my wife a job. So I am trying to see whether I can still get to the savings of 57 - 60 K. They will pay me rental allowance and hence I have not considered rental cost in the calculation. Please can you let me know what should be my gross salary (excluding rent) if i maintain a normal standard of living and if i want to save around 60 K. 
Any input that you can provide will be really helpful. 
thanks a lot in advance


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

many expats are living on 15k per month. A small apartment can go for 8,000 for a soso one up to 15,000 for a nicer one with a pool and gym. JW


----------



## pjhf100 (May 11, 2011)

agreed


----------

